# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  per albon..

## _MALSORI_

je administrator dhe moderator te tema ''probleme nderkombetare ''..dy here shkrova sot dhe te dyja heret me eshte fshire postimi..cka po behet keshtu..apo duhet te censurohemi..

shpresoj qe nuk ma keni bere ne inat e siper..

----------


## Darius

100 here te shkruash prape do te fshihet nese shkruan me ato fjale dhe me tendencen per sherr. Temat kane moderator. Ska nevoje qe antaret te bejne "vetgjyqesi".

----------

